# Getting a Diesel soon!



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I got $1,000 off sticker plus the $1,500 rebate. Bought mine earlier this week.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

this is the car for anyone that does a lot of highway driving...you'll love it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. If you're looking for an automatic this is the Diesel's the trim to go with.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I drove a TDI Passat before and the interior of the Cruze is much better.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The Build is Better then VW . Motor been around since 08, Aisin Transmission , Peizo Injectors and C1 bosh injection system , very robust all around.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

What are you guys seeing for city mpg? Better then the EPA estimate I imagine?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

$900 off plus another $700 in GM Card - on an order.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your soon to be Cruze Diesel! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I have never bought a new car so I am a little nervous. Hope everything works out, I am going to see what the dealer can do with getting me the ltz 18's. The wheels that come on the diesel aren't bad but I really like the look of the 18s


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I have never bought a new car so I am a little nervous. Hope everything works out, I am going to see what the dealer can do with getting me the ltz 18's. The wheels that come on the diesel aren't bad but I really like the look of the 18s
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


LTZ wheels won't fit a diesel. Diesel model has a larger hub, brakes and bolt pattern.


----------



## JLew2ufoo (Sep 25, 2012)

Just bought one a few weeks ago, loving it!! Tons of power and amazing fuel economy! Gotta love the added features of the diesel trim too. I had an Eco for about a year and loved it, so trading it was a tough choice. I'm happy I made the switch now though.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> LTZ wheels won't fit a diesel. Diesel model has a larger hub, brakes and bolt pattern.


Crap, oh well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> LTZ wheels won't fit a diesel. Diesel model has a larger hub, brakes and bolt pattern.


Crap, oh well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

You are definitely in the right place! There are many happy diesel owners here that would gladly give you input. There are also links to articles and reviews about the Cruze Diesel here as well. If you go to the Chevrolet.com website and put in your zip-code you can see if there are any deals and offers in your area. All 2014 Chevrolet's also come with a 2 Year maintenance plan. I attached the link for that as well.

Current Deals and Offers
Chevrolet 2-Year Scheduled Maintenance

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> What are you guys seeing for city mpg? Better then the EPA estimate I imagine?


I find that driving a lot of short trips in heavy traffic can net into the high teens in MPG, but the highway driving more than makes up for it. My overall MPG with significant city traffic and spirited driving is 42.8 MPG over 21K miles.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> I find that driving a lot of short trips in heavy traffic can net into the high teens in MPG, but the highway driving more than makes up for it. My overall MPG with significant city traffic and spirited driving is 42.8 MPG over 21K miles.


Well it will be a lot better then my Duramax in the city right now haha 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

I love my CTD. Lots of power and great mileage.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The cool thing about the power is that it keeps increasing. Manny had posted something about the compression increasing up until like 60K miles. I can say that at 21K, mine has been getting noticably more powerful as time goes on.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think I only got about 900 off also. Got one of the first ones. I had GM points too. I almost forgot about the GM points. Wifey saved the day.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have been looking at autotrader and cars.com and it seems like dealers are taking $1,000 off after the rebate so I will go with that. Already printed some out that I found with all the options I want for a good price and I will see if the local dealer will match.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. You will love the TD. This was my first diesel and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DieselMan33, 

Let us know if you need assistance locating your choice Diesel!

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks Erica! The dealer located one in Ohio and is going to call them Monday and get the information. I have a feeling I am going to have to order it. I have heard production has slowed for the diesel, how long do you think I will be waiting if I have to order? The dealer told me 6 to 10 weeks for an order.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Thanks Erica! The dealer located one in Ohio and is going to call them Monday and get the information. I have a feeling I am going to have to order it. I have heard production has slowed for the diesel, how long do you think I will be waiting if I have to order? The dealer told me 6 to 10 weeks for an order.


If you or a relative was in the military join usaa and you will get 500.00 more off the sticker plus the rebate. that's 1500. don't leave money on the table. It took me five minutes to join USAA and asked for a car discount.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Thanks Erica! The dealer located one in Ohio and is going to call them Monday and get the information. I have a feeling I am going to have to order it. I have heard production has slowed for the diesel, how long do you think I will be waiting if I have to order? The dealer told me 6 to 10 weeks for an order.


If you or a relative was in the military join USAA, free to join. I got a extra 500 off the sticker. So that's 1500 with the rebate. Don't leave money on the table. Get all you can.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Mine is to be built week of November 18, mine was a GM employee purchase....


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> Mine is to be built week of November 18, mine was a GM employee purchase....


I have the GM Supplier Discount. When did you order yours and what options are you getting?


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Ordered October 10th, Summit white, no sunroof, with nav and better stereo, block heater, appearance pkg


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well that gives me hope that it won't be the 10 weeks the dealer was saying it could take to order one.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Crap sorry Sept 10th.....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anybody knwo why the production has slowed?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well the dealer found one with the options I wanted! They are going to get it tomorrow and said they should have it back in the afternoon for me to go look at!


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Well the dealer found one with the options I wanted! They are going to get it tomorrow and said they should have it back in the afternoon for me to go look at!


Excellent! Keep us posted.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Drove it home today!! Pictures will come!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratulations!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Drove it home today!! Pictures will come!


Awesome!


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats! What color did you get?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Black! Here is a picture, hope it works.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Good show!


----------

